# need info on ancient flintlock!



## Jimbo (Feb 20, 2004)

HI ALL! I own a cabinet shop and a customer wants me to make a mounting for an ancient flintlock he has. I have sent pictures to several online and haven't really gotten a definite answer as to what it is. I would like to add a plaque on the mount to give some info on it. 
Some info to help spark (oh, that was bad) your interest:
15/16" bore, 44" barrel, flintlock, octagon barrel, weighs 22 pounds, has "calderon" name stamped on it (one guy thought it was from spain). Right at the balance point, there is a steel band with a ridge that probably fit into some sort of holder, as there is an impression and wear in the stock at that point showing where it sat in some sort of cradle. Various parts of the lock have fancy scroll work engraving. Cannot tell if it is rifled as it is pretty rusted inside. One guy thought the lock was a "Miquelet" lock. One thought it was a blunderbuss from possible spanish Armada used for close range firing from ship to ship. Anther guy thought it might be a "wall gun", and said that George Washington had one which was ID one inch. This one is close to that. 
So, any one want to help me with this bit of history? 
Pictures can be seen at:

http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/gympol ... .net/album ?.dir=/8c18

If you would like to help me with this, please email me direct and I can answer any further questions you might have or take additional pictures to help.
Thanks for your help!
Jimbo


----------

